# Not as interesting as I think I am



## TheLAW (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello All.

Name's TheLAW and I came across this forum while searching through a pro wrestling forum I somtimes write for. Seems like a fun way to try to make myself write more.  I like to write. I like seeing things I've written finished. It's the process of coming up with ideas I'm not super fond of. It feels like it takes all of the fun out of the experience for me. That's when you get intros like this. No real reason for my words; I'm just spewing them out because I can and no one can stop me. It's a real freedom high, coming from a former Marine. 

Ok, so a little about me. I'm 29 years old; married, no kids. I traded my car for my motorcycle 4 months ago and I will never look back. I'm an assistant manager at a Seven Eleven in Albuquerque, New Mexico. I hate it in New Mexico. I've lived in 4 other states, and this one is by far the worst of the four. I would much rather live back in Arizona or Minnesota. I love hockey, professional wrestling, and video games. I love my wife. I love my motorcycle. I love lamp. 

As you can probably see, I'm not the greatest writer that ever lived. I don't really have a format or a style that I stick to, nor do I try to emmulate anyone else's. I'm a mixed bag. Some days I write angry, somedays I get drunk and write what I think is funny. Usually everyone hates the latter. But I yam what I yam and I be what I be. Hit me up if you have some questions for me.


----------



## PiP (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi TheLAW, welcome to WF.



> [h=2] Hit me up if you have some questions for me. [/h]



How did you choose your username?


----------



## TheLAW (Feb 8, 2018)

My initials are L.A.W. lol.


----------



## SueC (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome TheLaw. So good to see you here and from what you say, you might really like the many prompts we have in our writing competitions. Writing discussions are also very informative and fun; you can really become motivated just discussing all of the ins and outs of writing well. Also helps to establish your style of writing. I'd love to see some of your work, and look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## TheLAW (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Sue! I'm not quite sure where or when I will find myself using this realm, but I'm sure it will happen eventually.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome, TheLAW. It's good to see you already joining the discussion in the Writing Discussions forum. I've answered one of your posts there, by the way.

We have some competitions here (just for fun) that are all about writing really short stories - 100 words and 500 words. There's even one that challenges you to write a story in one sentence! Maybe having a go at something like that would ease you into the writing habit?

Anyway, I hope you stick around and enjoy the great atmosphere of mutual help and support that makes this site so special. If you need any help with finding your way around, just ask any mentor - names in purple and we'll do our best to help.

jen


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi there, theLAW! I wish my name formed some cool word as well. Shrug. Anyhow, welcome to WF!


----------



## TheLAW (Feb 10, 2018)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Hi there, theLAW! I wish my name formed some cool word as well. Shrug. Anyhow, welcome to WF!



Thank you Mein Fuhrer lol. I was blessed with the gift of initials. But dont worry. Once I clear the 10 post rule you'll see that my initials are the only interesting thing about me lol.


----------



## haribol (Feb 10, 2018)

TheLAW said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Name's TheLAW and I came across this forum while searching through a pro wrestling forum I somtimes write for. Seems like a fun way to try to make myself write more.  I like to write. I like seeing things I've written finished. It's the process of coming up with ideas I'm not super fond of. It feels like it takes all of the fun out of the experience for me. That's when you get intros like this. No real reason for my words; I'm just spewing them out because I can and no one can stop me. It's a real freedom high, coming from a former Marine.
> 
> ...



Do not worry nobody is the greatest writer and every writer maybe great in aspect and  weak in other aspects and everyone no matter how great he is or how competent he is still has to progress and advance. We all are learning and writing and evolving in  this evolutionary state of the universe.

D


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 11, 2018)

Now raise your hands and your voices!  They put him in charge at a seven eleven, but a three count is all he'll need.  Hailing from New Mexico.  You can try to fight him, but we know how that song ends.  It's THE LAAAWWW!!!


----------



## TheLAW (Feb 11, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> Now raise your hands and your voices!  They put him in charge at a seven eleven, but a three count is all he'll need.  Hailing from New Mexico.  You can try to fight him, but we know how that song ends.  It's THE LAAAWWW!!!



You would not believe the amount of times I've heard that in my own head haha


----------



## ArianSpirit (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome L.A.W....my initials are T.R.T.....means nothing, but sometimes just the TT comes out to coworkers as T-squared, PI and T2.

anyway welcome


----------

